
Walls as Rooms (2012) - ljf
http://socks-studio.com/2012/04/06/walls-as-rooms-british-castles-and-louis-khan/
======
ljf
I also liked this article on a similar note:
[http://www.deconcrete.org/2011/02/10/inhabit-a-
wall/](http://www.deconcrete.org/2011/02/10/inhabit-a-wall/) \- comparing
fortresses and modern stadiums.

------
ggambetta
The maps look surprisingly like Doom levels :)

